# uci world cup Jan detailed schedule?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

was wondering if anyone has been able to find a detailed schedule for the different sessions of the UCI world cup at the home depot center in Jan 2008. thanks


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

sorry, found it http://www.homedepotcenter.com/media/media0000000162.pdf

I'd highly recommend this - took my kids last year and they really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> sorry, found it
> 
> I'd highly recommend this - took my kids last year and they really enjoyed it.


see you there?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=116057


----------

